# Halloween Party Games for 10 yr olds



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm hosting my daughters Halloween Party and need a list of cool Halloween party games. 
We are having a pumpkin carving contest, karaoke, and costume contest, but need some games to fill up about 45 to 60 minutes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

T-P mummy wrap!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

10 year olds love the old body parts in boxes, expecially if you make up a nice story to go along with it.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I added some party games for young children on here somewhere,I will try and find them.
one thing comes to mind is bobbing for apples,I saw some candie that was eyeball candies,so do a bobbing for eyeballs!...lol,they were hard and made of gel so they can't sit in the water for too long,they were colorful so it shouldnt scare them,at least I hope not


----------

